# Need Ideas for DIY Fireplace Makeover



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

You could cover the tile that surrounds it with a glass-tile for a more modern look and put additional glass cabinet doors.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's my favorite fireplace shot.
I want to do something like this.

Hit google for fireplace and hit images.
Lots of pics to look at.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For starters it needs a mantle with whatever you like resting there and that's about it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, it needs a nice mantle. Also, paint the room a light color...
I think after you loose the pumpkin wall color -- you'll like it.

I would leave the granite alone, it's beautiful...however, I would
add glass doors; the doors pugsy posted are lovely and something
similar would work beautifully for you.


----------



## maggiemoore1981 (Nov 3, 2014)

Totally agree that the orange color needs to go and it needs a mantle. I love the idea of putting some sort of stone or stone looking thing but have never done anything like it before. Does anyone know of any good resources for a good tutorial, video or otherwise?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Not a great picture but here is one I built a few years back in a similar situation


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

maggiemoore1981 said:


> Totally agree that the orange color needs to go and it needs a mantle. I love the idea of putting some sort of stone or stone looking thing but have never done anything like it before. Does anyone know of any good resources for a good tutorial, video or otherwise?


Google is your friend.
Try faux stone fireplace for starters.


----------

